# lights for slot cars



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey guys I've been looking at Micro Mark catalog. It has Grain-of-Rice lamps. They're DCC friendly. 40 lamps for $41.95. 3/32" in dia x 3/16" long. 12v 30 ma

Will these work in slot cars & not burn out on 12 volts? 

Thanks,
fordcowboy


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

they will work on 12 volts, may want to install a resistor for anything more than 12 volts


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's a couple of things to keep in mind, and I don"t have the answers.. 

1. There is a possibility of the bulbs getting hot. I'm not sure if it has to do with voltage or just product design, so this is something to check out. Ya don't want to run that custom only to find a hole in the hood when you cross the finish line.. LEDs stay cool, but an undersized resistor will heat up.. 

2. LEDs are directed light, light bulbs illuminate all the way around. Watch out for the "Lamethrower Effect" that AW has mastered. 

3. Light bulbs dim with the throttle. LEDs are almost constant. I know it's a pain in the arse fine tuning the resistor LED combination, but when you got it, the LED will kick on with the slightest pull of the controller and stay at that brightness all the way to max speed. 

Adding a capacitor (something I have yet to attempt) will actually keep the LEDs lit (for a few seconds or longer, depending on the size) after the car comes off the track. My fear of getting zapped by a capacitor had kept me from experimenting with them. I always approach the unknown overly cautious..

I need to revive the LED thread.. I haven't messed with the soldering iron since November due to nerve issues in my neck causing a loss of control in my hands. It's getting better, but it's taking it's sweet time getting to the point where I'm comfortable sticking a hot iron inside a body to solder. In the meantime, projects are piling up on my desk waiting a little lighting magic....

Utherjoe


----------

